# 2BR near metro stations



## newdxbexpat (May 14, 2012)

I shall be moving to Dubai in July and plan to rent an apartment close to a metro station till I get a driving license.(Too bad that i have to take the test).I was looking at apartments(2BR) in JLT and business bay areas.How is the quality of apartments in JLT(palladium,lake city tower,indigo).
An initial search indicated that these apartments have a central cooling.is this normally a part of the rent or should be paid separately to the utilities company.
any suggestion for alternate locations near metro stations would be appreciated.I would be working near the world trade center..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Why not stay near the world trade center itself? Depends on your family situation and your budget. Park Place is a very good building in the area.


----------



## newdxbexpat (May 14, 2012)

Budget is about 90K AED.Child has secured a set in Emirates int school meadows.JLT was close to the school but guess is a 40 min ride by metro to office..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

JLT is a pretty good option then. Hopefully someone with more knowledge of JLT would come along and reply to your question. Business Bay would be too far away for the school, unless there is bus service (taxis would be pretty expensive for daily pick up and drop off).


----------



## newdxbexpat (May 14, 2012)

Thanks rsinner
you seem to be the only one replying to my posts....


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

as you are only working near world trade center, you can check out building flats in the sheikh zayed road. there are many unoccupied flats for rent in that vicinity.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Your best option would be to look for a 2BR in JLT. There are 2 metro stations in that area and lots of places to do Grocery shopping or basic One click Home Delivery stuff! You could try Dubai Marina or Springs too.

Disadvantages of JLT: during peek hours access can be a bit trouble some by roads. Now they have a new Bridge, so access to a few towers are better, but otherwise you may be stuck in like 20-40mins of idle traffic (as per few of my experiences on that road during peek hours)

Business Bay is good too. Its still developing, but I haven't had any issues with living there so far. 

Advantages: 
You may find some new apartments that are clean! 
Grocery Stores, Home Delivery, Food delivery etc etc. 
Access to Sheikh Zayed road and if congested during peek hours, you have access to Al Khail Road (could also avoid Salik).
Drive to JLT is 10-20mins depending on Traffic. 
Brilliant view of Burj Khalifa and the Fountains. 
Free view of Burj Khalifa Fireworks on New Years! 
(My Favorite Adv) Access and Exit to and from Business Bay is quick!!! No traffic congestion unlike other residential areas. 
Secure location.
Beach is 8-10 min drive.


Disadvantages:
No play area for children
Mud roads at some places


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice Towers in JLT next to Metro Stations - Lake Terrace, Indigo, Green Lakes.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

JLT is a good option. 

Idly if you have to choose, rather live close to where your kid goes to school than where you have to work.


----------



## newdxbexpat (May 14, 2012)

thanks guys for all the valuable.Guess it would be JLT or business bay.


----------



## Shilpi (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been staying in JLT and so far I have liked it. 

There's gym, nursery, supermarkets, kid's play area and hobby classes available too. There are people from different countries/background staying in these clusters. Baristi is close too.

But I also agree with Creative4art, during peak times you would hate driving in and out of it due to traffic jams.


----------



## newdxbexpat (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Shilpi
Any idea of kids staying in JLT and schooling in Greenfield community school.My daughter has secured admissions there but we were worried about the commute.The other option is EIS meadows which I guess is were close.


----------



## Shilpi (Apr 28, 2012)

There are a lot of children here. But I don't know about their schools yet. I'll try to find it out.

In the meantime, can you let me know how old are your children?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

You can also consider Barsha and Tecom as both have access to metro and are closer than JLT.
I'm living next to mall of the emirates, working near Trade center and taking metro daily, the area here is very convenient with plenty of shops and restaurants in addition of MOE.


----------



## newdxbexpat (May 14, 2012)

Thanks.My kid(10 yrs) has been offered a seat in EIS meadows and GCS.The school commute is a major factor to consider especially as the first few months would be without a car(I have to take the test).


----------

